# تصنيف الكائنات الحية وعلم التصنيف



## اني بل (5 أكتوبر 2015)

قد تعرفت في الحياة على العديد من الكائنات الحية , حيث يقدر بحوالي من ثلاثة إلى خمسة ملايين نوع , تعيش في بيئات مختلفة متباينة في البر والبحر والجو , ملاحظا تنوع واضحا في هذه الكائنات , واختلافات في الشكل والحجم وانماط المعيشة , حيث أن وحدة البناء والوظيفة للكائن الحي هي الخلية وهي قد تظل وحيدة , بحيث يصبح الكائن الحي وحيد الخلية , أو تنقسم عدة مرات لتكون كائنا حيا عديد الخلايا , وعلى الرغم من أن جميع الكائنات الحية تتشابة في وحدة البناء والوظيفة إلا أنها تختلف وتتباين فيما بينها في كثير من الصفات.
وتوجد في الطبيعة كائنات حية صغيرة جدا لا تستطيع رؤيتها بسهولة بينما تجد من ناحية أخرى حيوانات ونباتات ضخمة الحجم , وتعيش هذه الكائنات في بيئات مختلفة في الماء أو على اليابسة , لقد استدعى هذا التنوع تقسيم الكائنات الحية إلى مجموعات تضم كل منها مجموعات لها صفات مشتركة مما سهل أمر دراستها وعلية فقد نشأ علم يهتم بتقسيمها بصورة علمية دقيقة هو علم التصنيف . 

عملية التصنيف

هي وضع الكائنات الحية في مجموعات حسب أوجة الشبة والاختلاف بينها بحيث يسهل دراستها والتعرف عليها . 
علم التصنيف

فرع من فروع علم الأحياء , يعنى بتقسيم الكائنات الحية , وترتيبها في مجموعات وفقا لخصائصها . 
أنظمة تصنيف الكائنات الحية وتطورها :

لاشك أن المنشغلين بدراسة الكائنات الحية يجدون صعوبة كبيرة في التعرف على الكائنات الحية بسبب وجود أعداد هائلة من الأنواع فكان لا بد من تصنيفها بوضع الانواع المتشابهة في جماعات وترتيب هذه الجماعات على حسب قرابتها , 
وتشابهها على أساس ثابت ويعرف هذا النوع من الدراسة بعلم التصنيف . 
بدأت محاولات تقسيم الكائنات الحية من قبل الأنسان منذ زمن بعيد , ويعود وضع نظام تصنيفي محدد إلى عهد قدماء اليونان , حيث أهتم فلاسفتهم مثل أرسطو وثيوفراستيس بوضع انظمة تقسيم مختلفة مثل تقسيم الحيوانات إلى مجموعة تعيش على اليابسة وأخرى تعيش في الماء وثالثة تعيش في الهواء , كما وضعوا نظاما لتقسيم الحيوانات إلى حيوانات تلد وأخرى تبيض , أما النباتات فقد قسمت إلى أشجار وشجيرات وأعشاب وهكذا . 

مراحل علم التصنيف عبر التاريخ :

أولا : الطرق القديمة لتصنيف الكائنات الحية :- 
1- تصنيف الحيوانات حسب الأهمية الاقتصادية :-

قسمت الحيوانات حسب أهميتها الاقتصادية إلى حيوانات ضارة وحيوانات غير ضارة وحيوانات تؤكل ,وحيوانات لاتؤكل . 
2- تصنيف أرسطو :

يعتبر أرسطو أول من صنف الكائنات الحية على أساس الأختلاف في بعض الصفات العامة فقسم الحيوانات إلى حيوانات ذات دم وأخرى عديمة الدم وحيوانات تلد وحيوانات تبيض وقسم النباتات إلى اشجار وشجيرات وأعشاب ويعتبر هذا التصنيف بدائي لأنة لم يرتكز على أسس علمية . 
3- تصنيف جون راي :

حاول جون راي تصنيف الحيوانات والنباتات من جديد على اساس علمي هو التشابة والاختلاف في الصفات الخارجية ولكن لم يفلح في تقديم تصنيف علمي افضل من تصنيف ارسطو غير ان رأي اول من عرف النوع بإنة (أي جماعة من الأفراد لها صفات موروفولوجية متشابهه وتتزاوج فيما بينها وتنتج افرادا تشبهها وتكون خصبة غير عقيمة) وهو الوحدة الاساسية للتصنيف . 
4- تصنيف كارل لينوس :

اتبع كارل لينوس أسلوبا علميا للتصنيف مازال متبعا حتى يومنا هذا , يسمى بالتصنيف الطبيعي فجميع الكائنات التي تتشابة في الشكل الخارجي وفي تركيب الجسم وضعت في مجموعة واحدة مرتكزا في ذلك على النوع كما عرفة جون راي , حيث قسم لينوس الكائنات الحية إلى مجموعتين كبيرتين هما : المملكة النباتية والمملكة الحيوانية . 
كما اتبع لينوس ثلاث مبادئ في التصنيف هي : 
§ التسمية الثنائية

اتبع نظاما يسمى النظام الثنائي لتسمية الكائن الحي وتصنيفة , وعلية فالكائن الحي له أسم علمي خاص بة وهو اسم عالمي لاتيني مكون من كلمتين : 
الأولى تدل على الجنس وتبدأ عادة بحرف كبير , والثانية تدل على النوع وتبدأ عادة بحرف صغير , فالأسم العلمي للكلب مثلا : Canis familiaris , وللبرقوق runus domestica . 
§ استخدام اللغة اللاتينية :

استخدم لينوس اللغة اللاتينية في التسمية لأنها لغة قديمة لا يتحدث بها أي شعب الآن وهذا لايعرضها لاي تغير أو تحريف . 
§ التسلسل في التصنيف :

بدأ التسلسل يضم الأجناس المتشابة معا إلى فصيلة وضم الفصائل المتشابهة إلى رتبة واحدة والرتب المتشابة إلى طائفة والطوائف المتشابهة إلى شعبة وهكذا .................. 
· النوع 
· الجنس 
· الفصيلة 
· الرتبة 
· الطائفة 
· الشعبة 
· المملكة 
لم يكتف العلماء بهذا العدد من الجماعات بل أضافو إليها جماعات أخرى بأن قسموا كل جماعة إلى جماعات فرعية بإضافة المقطع تحت (Sub) إلى اسم الجماعة مثل : 
- تحت طائفة ( طويئفة ) Subclass 
- تحت شعبة (شعيبة ) Subphylum 
- تحت عالم (عويلم ) Subkingdom 
وقد صنف لينوس مع علماء عصرة الكائنات الحية إلى مملكتين هما : 
المملكة النباتية والمملكة الحيوانية












ويؤخذ على هذا التصنيف التقليدي أنة لا يضع حدا فاصلا بين النباتات والحيوان وخاصة في الكائنات بسيطة التركيب فهي مزيج من الخصائص المميزة لكلا من النبات والحيوان مما يصعب وضعها في أي من المملكتين , مثل :
البكتيريا وبعض الطحالب , فاليوجلينا له صفات نباتية كأحتوائة على مادة الكلورفيل مما جعل علماء النبات يضعونة في المملكة النباتية , ولة صفات حيوانية كقدرتة على الحركة وامتلاكة بقعة عينية تتأثر بالضوء مما جعل علماء الحيوان يضعونة في المملكة الحيوانية , وهكذا بالنسبة إلى عدد كبير من الكائنات الحية الأخرى . 
التقسيم التقليدي يقوم على أساس ثبات الأنواع (كل نوع يتحدد على أساس أن أسلافة من نفس النوع ) مما يتعارض مع نظرية التطور ( الأنواع تتغير مع مرور الزمن فتنقرض أنواع وتنشأ أنواع من أنواع أخرى سابقة ). 
وقد دعا ذلك إلى تصنيف حديث يفسر التشابة بين الأنواع على أساس انحدارها أو تطورها من أصول سابقة مشتركة . 
ثانيا: التصنيف الحديث :-

اقترح العالم وايتكر تصنيف الكائنات الحية في خمس ممالك اعتماداعلى صفات الخلية مثل بناء الخلية واشكالها ووجود البلاستيدات وصفات الوراثة مثل وجود الغشاء النووي والدراسات الوراثية ودراسات المجهر الإلكتروني وتماثل أعضاء التكاثر . 
والممالك الخمسة هي :- 
1- مملكة البدائيات kingdom Monera
2- مملكة الطلائعيات kingdom Protista
3- مملكة الفطريات kingdom Fungi
4- مملكة النباتات kingdom Plantae 
5- مملكة الحيوان kingdom Animalia
وتوجد كائنات لا تخضع لعملية التصنيف لأنها تجمع في خصائصها ما بين خصائص الكائنات الحية وخصائص الكائنات غير الحية وتشبة الكائنات الحية في وجود الاحماض النووية DNA-RNA وتشبة الكائنات غير الحية في أن الكثير منها يتبلور يطلق على هذه الكائنات الفيروسات وهذه الفيروسات لها أشكال مختلفة , ويتراوح حجمها بين 10 – 100 مللي ميكرون وهي اجبارية التطفل فلا تتكاثر إلا داخل خلايا العائل وإذا خرج منها يفقد هذه القدرة . 
الفيروسات متخصصة فلكل فيروس كائنات معينة بل وخلايا محددة داخل الكائن الحي يهاجمها , فالفيروسات التي تهاجم النبات لايمكنها ان تهاجم الانسان أو الحيوان والفيروسات التي تصيب خلايا الكبد مثلا لايمكنها أن تصيب خلايا المخ . 
ومن الأمراض التي تسببها الفيروسات للإنسان والحيوان ( الانفلونزا – داء الكلب – الحمى الصفراء – نزلات البرد – الجدري – شلل الأطفال ).


http://www.ar-science.com/2015/02/Classification-of-organisms.html#.VhIS0uyqqko


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أكتوبر 2015)

موضوع علمى جميل ومفيد
الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (5 أكتوبر 2015)

ميرسي


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2015)

موضوع علمي مفيد
تسلميين اني
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أكتوبر 2015)

موضوع علمي مهم للغاية

شكرا جزيلا لمجهودكم الرائع

تحياتي وتقديري لكم


----------

